# Dang ticks!



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

So my son and I went for a walk in the woods yesterday. We both woke up this morning with passengers on board! I had a tick on my stomach and he had one on his head, by his ear. I was able to get mine off, but my son's was more difficult, so went went to an urgent care office. Had a great time in the woods, but didn't need this! Remember to check yourselves!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Steve....did y'all spray with repellent before going out ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

They've been bad here this year due to the lack of cold last winter. 
It's funny that they make a pill for dogs but not for us. LoL .


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Sorry to hear that Steve....did y'all spray with repellent before going out ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have spray in my truck but didn't use it! Thought it was getting too cold. Plus we didn't pick any up the last few times we were there. Live and learn!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Such a gross creature what’s there purpose anyway?


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Port boy said:


> Such a gross creature what's there purpose anyway?


Far as I can tell, is to spread disease and make more ticks!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Never really had a problem here with ticks but last couple summers have bin getting worse not sure what the changing factors are . Same as Georgian bay when I was a kid u could swim with bare feet now we have them dirty zebra mussels them things cut u like a razor blade it’s a shame man


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Horrible things

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I've had quite a few ticks, a few that have already burrowed in. Despite all the tricks to get them to back out I've never had one leave voluntarily.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

devils son in law said:


> I've had quite a few ticks, a few that have already burrowed in. Despite all the tricks to get them to back out I've never had one leave voluntarily.


These puppies were dug in deep. I got the one off of my stomach. My son had one attached to his head, just over his left ear. That one came out in pieces, so we had to see a doctor to be sure it was all out. He's seven and was terrified! But at least he's being a trooper and is still willing to back into the woods!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> I've had quite a few ticks, a few that have already burrowed in. Despite all the tricks to get them to back out I've never had one leave voluntarily.


Even heating up a needle red hot and poking them with it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > I've had quite a few ticks, a few that have already burrowed in. Despite all the tricks to get them to back out I've never had one leave voluntarily.
> ...


I've tried that, a hot match, I tried vaseline (supposed to suffocate them) but tweezers and pulling them out was the only thing that's worked for me.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Gosh, do you live near New York? Isn't that supposed to be already cold by this time of the year??

...I guess climate changes do have effects, even in insect and arachnid's lives.

Here, in Summer time, they're a real pest. Used to catch a lot in my childhood, due to my hikings in the countryside.

I remember my godfather trying to pry one out of my neck, with some difficulty. One thing they use a lot here is a red hot piece of metal. You shouldn't touch the creature's body with that. Simply make some close passes very near the tick and, eventually, she'll retrieve its mouthpiece by its own. If you kill it, the mouthpiece stays in the same position, somewhat like a bee's sting ...really yucky stuff!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Quercusuber said:


> Gosh, do you live near New York? Isn't that supposed to be already cold by this time of the year??
> 
> ...I guess climate changes do have effects, even in insect and arachnid's lives.
> 
> ...


Yes, I live in Long Island, New York. We actually have a huge deer population, which is the big reason for the ticks. Long Island is also just south, across the Long Island Sound, from Lyme Connecticut, which is the namesake for Lyme disease! It's starting to get cold, but not cold enough. In order to be rid of the ticks for a while there has to be a good week of frosts.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Port boy said:


> Such a gross creature what's there purpose anyway?


opossum food. opossums eat roughly 5000 a season.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

The world needs more opossums I guess I have only ever seen a road kill one in Michigan have never seen one here in Ontario


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

https://www.cbc.ca/natureofthings/features/opossums-misunderstood-marsupials Well guess we do have them Toronto only hour from me


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have some high quality very pointy tweezers I use to remove ticks. For my wood flooring work, I have them on hand for splinters that need to be more pointy and before having to slice with a razor to access it.

In a fashion like the tick remover tools. Gently grab right at the skin and slowly pull straight out. All have come out cleanly. Perhaps I haven't had one or a type that is more challenging.


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

geez in Australia we have ticks , up here in Queensland where its hotter especially but i have never heard of anybody getting these cattle or grass ticks themselves . i no it happens with our heat and ticks we bred the droughtmaster cross of longhorn shorthorn cattle for the resistance i think yous did the same thing in the states with the santagertrudes cattle. but for so many humans to be getting ticks thats bad, will keep our snakes and crocs here yous keep your ticks bears and cougars lol although it would be hard to laugh with a tick berrying into you kids would be terrified.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

robbo said:


> geez in Australia we have ticks , up here in Queensland where its hotter especially but i have never heard of anybody getting these cattle or grass ticks themselves . i no it happens with our heat and ticks we bred the droughtmaster cross of longhorn shorthorn cattle for the resistance i think yous did the same thing in the states with the santagertrudes cattle. but for so many humans to be getting ticks thats bad, will keep our snakes and crocs here yous keep your ticks bears and cougars lol although it would be hard to laugh with a tick berrying into you kids would be terrified.


Long Island is composed of two counties, Nassau and Suffolk. There is no hunting allowed in Nassau and we do have deer here. Suffolk is more rural, with lots of farms and wooded areas. We have an overabundance of deer. We have an archery hunting season and a short shotgun and muzzle loader only season. There are still over 3000 deer harvested yearly, but they bounce right back. Deer Ticks are the primary concern and you can see why! Lots of deer and lots of people in close proximity.


----------

